# Need your suggestions and reviews for TV (Television)



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of buying a new 36"-40" television. I have a few in mind and was wondering if anyone can refer any review-type sites I can take a look at to get some extra information, price. I find tv reviews fro alatest.com, I like it but still looking from more reviews so if you know any other good site please suggest me ?

Thanks,


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

DON'T buy a Polaroid brand.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

Buy Sony, Samsung, Lg, or Toshiba Idiot Box. All are reputable companies in making Idiot Boxes


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Best Buy has some good prices on them now and so many to pick from. 

Who is it that makes LG?

Seen a small Polaroid brand LCD that would be great for the kitchen with DVD but then I got to thinking of Wino still waiting on parts to get his fixed.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

hewee said:


> Best Buy has some good prices on them now and so many to pick from.
> 
> Who is it that makes LG?
> 
> Seen a small Polaroid brand LCD that would be great for the kitchen with DVD but then I *got to thinking of Wino still waiting on parts to get his fixed*.


2.5 years and still waiting.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

The one I would not buy is a Sony.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wino said:


> 2.5 years and still waiting.


Darn Wino why don't just say No and get lost because we are not going to fix it. 
Did you pay by CC and try to get your money back because it went bad and was covered to get fix but 2.5 years later they have not done anything so they lied to you.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/hometheater/home-theater.php
.
http://www.avguide.com/buyers-guides


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

One of the absolute best sites I recommend for researching TVs or any kind of home theater gear is AVS Forum. It's a HUGE forum with TONS of members and many industry insiders who participate in the discussion with the forum members.

They cover every part of home theater and have threads dedicated to just about every manufacturer, make/model of just about any kind of gear you're considering.

Home Theater SPot is another great resource as they have forums on a per-manufacturer basis.

If you check out AVS Forum, be forewarned that there is a TON if info there but there is also great feedback from owners and "geeks" who often debate the nuts & bolts in the interest of getting the best info available to everyone.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## danielstallon (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

so,....
is it 'solved' for you???


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

danielstallon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a new 36"-40" television. I have a few in mind and was wondering if anyone can refer any review-type sites I can take a look at to get some extra information, price. I find tv reviews fro alatest.com, I like it but still looking from more reviews so if you know any other good site please suggest me ?
> Thanks,


Try Visio :up: http://www.youreviewelectronics.com/vizio-reviews/
They outsold all the big boys. Sony & Samsong are way over priced and Westinhouse and Poloroid are not even given a second thought for consideration. 40" or more go for the 1080i/p, below that size screen stick with the 720P. Whatever you choose, try to get one with at least 3 HDMI inputs in the back or if you already have an HDTV but with not enough HDMI inputs for all your needs then theres always a HMDI Switch. http://www.cecompass.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=65 which will allow you to add that Cable/Satellite box, game system, DVD player and a spot for those Movies you want to watch from you HD Camcorder and a host of other things that use HDMI. I've got a 32" and TV & HDDVD's look outstanding. Why pay $200 to $400 more for the same big name HDTV when you can't see any difference in screen quality when comparing to a Visio.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jls242424 said:


> I've got a 32" and TV & HDDVD's look outstanding.


Wow, I'm surprised to read you have a HD DVD player. Do you have a Toshiba? If so, which model?

Peace...


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

tomdkat said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to read you have a HD DVD player. Do you have a Toshiba? If so, which model?
> Peace...


Yes, got my A3 before the HD/Bluray slaughter took place. Plus, if my current A3 http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvd/product.asp?model=HD-A3 takes a dive then new ones are still out there for much less the bluray. Got the firmware upgrade downloaded from Toshiba and it worked perfect. I go to eBay and get brand new still in the wrapper HD movies for $5 or less.
http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1238099618024616100.jpg 
Got all these for $100....
http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1238098052014473800.jpg http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1238098281077326600.jpg


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Coolio. I've seen the XA2 in action and was EXTREMELY impressed with the performance. I also experienced Dolby TrueHD audio at the same time and was blown away! 

Peace...


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

jls242424 said:


> Try Visio :up: http://www.youreviewelectronics.com/vizio-reviews/
> They outsold all the big boys. Sony & Samsung are way over priced and Westinhouse and Poloroid are not even given a second thought for consideration. 40" or more go for the 1080i/p, below that size screen stick with the 720P. I've got a 32" and TV & HDDVD's look outstanding. Why pay $200 to $400 more for the same big name HDTV when you can't see any difference in screen quality when comparing to a Visio.


Visio pulls ahead again :up: http://tinyurl.com/p42kev


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

hewee said:


> Who is it that makes LG?
> 
> .


I have an LG washing machine and am very happy with it. When it came time to get a new TV, we decided with LG again and are also happy with it. I don't know how long it will last, it's only 6 months old, but it has an USB port that can show jpg and play MP3's. :up::up:
unlike other TV's that have an USB port for firmware update.

_And as to hewee's question, _I also never knew , who is or makes LG, so I looked up this: never knew it was Korean.
http://www.lg.com/about/overview.jsp


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bp936 said:


> I have an LG washing machine and am very happy with it. When it came time to get a new TV, we decided with LG again and are also happy with it. I don't know how long it will last, it's only 6 months old, but it has an USB port that can show jpg and play MP3's. :up::up:
> unlike other TV's that have an USB port for firmware update.
> 
> _And as to hewee's question, _I also never knew , who is or makes LG, so I looked up this: never knew it was Korean.
> http://www.lg.com/about/overview.jsp


Wow I forgot I asked that so think you. 
Here I was thinking they were someone new and they have been around longer then I have and are a very big company into lots of things.


----------



## deazy86 (Jan 14, 2009)

cnet.com, consumersearch.com, trustedreviews.com are some good sites to find reviews. You can also refer opinions posted above!!


----------

